# Girl i Know



## STILLALIVE (Aug 5, 2005)

here is a pic of a girl i know what do ya think(click the pic to enlarge

)


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 10, 2005)

What kind of comments do you want?  Are you looking for a critique of the photo as a portrait?


----------



## STILLALIVE (Aug 15, 2005)

NO MAN I WAS JUST POSTING THIS PIC OF HER.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

STILLALIVE said:
			
		

> NO MAN I WAS JUST POSTING THIS PIC OF HER.


We get so many photos here that most of the time if you don't explain to the viewer what your intentions are _for_ the viewer you may not get many posts. 
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 15, 2005)

STILLALIVE said:
			
		

> NO MAN I WAS JUST POSTING THIS PIC OF HER.



That's cool.  In that case, I went ahead and moved this photo to the Snapshots forum.  :thumbsup:  :cheers:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

Sharkbait said:
			
		

> That's cool.  In that case, I went ahead and moved this photo to the Snapshots forum.  :thumbsup:  :cheers:


Thanks!
My thoughts exactly.


----------

